# September 2007 Member Monthly Giveaway - Fishinsmylife



## Jim (Sep 4, 2007)

This months winner is Fishinsmylife.

Congrats sir! You just won yourself an original rad lures chatterbait in 1/4 oz size in chartreuse with blue/green.


----------

